# Gata's in trouble?



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2015)

anyone else hearing that recruiting violations (previous years) are coming down on UF?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 20, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> anyone else hearing that recruiting violations (previous years) are coming down on UF?



Not yet... Sure would like to see them get the Death Penalty!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not yet... Sure would like to see them get the Death Penalty!



A dead Gata will be still win 3 out 4 over a live Dawg.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope. NCAA let them go.
http://www.firstcoastnews.com/story...tors/2015/02/20/ncaa-infractions-uf/23731005/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. NCAA let them go.
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/story...tors/2015/02/20/ncaa-infractions-uf/23731005/



Escape goat...

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...olation-recruiting-resign?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 20, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> A dead Gata will be still win 3 out 4 over a live Dawg.




Not the Gator that messed with me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not the Gator that messed with me!



You must have a pretty good arm to kill him with a beer can. I didn't even  know there were Gators in Utah.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You must have a pretty good arm to kill him with a beer can. I didn't even  know there were Gators in Utah.



That Gator was drunk.  The beer can isn't Browning's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You must have a pretty good arm to kill him with a beer can. I didn't even  know there were Gators in Utah.





Rebel Yell said:


> That Gator was drunk.  The beer can isn't Browning's.






I got him right before I came out to Utah.. And YES that's my beer!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not yet... Sure would like to see them get the Death Penalty!



x2.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not the Gator that messed with me!



Gator selfie??


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gator selfie??



 GASP


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gator selfie??



How would that be a selfie??? Selfies are taken by the person! I actually have friends that go with me on my adventures unlike certain selfie kings.. 

There's the difference!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 23, 2015)

The gator looks to have been shot in the head. Obviously you killed it, yet you have about 100ft of tape wrapped around the gator's mouth and eyes. Aaaaaaaaand on top of all that, you have his legs secured with cable ties. One thing's for dang sure, you got him!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 24, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> The gator looks to have been shot in the head. Obviously you killed it, yet you have about 100ft of tape wrapped around the gator's mouth and eyes. Aaaaaaaaand on top of all that, you have his legs secured with cable ties. One thing's for dang sure, you got him!



Like I said.  A dead Gator can still whoop a Dawg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Like I said.  A dead Gator can still whoop a Dawg.



He tried but this Dawg got the best of that Gator! 

Fried Gator tail...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He tried but this Dawg got the best of that Gator!
> 
> Fried Gator tail...



You still tied up a dead Gator.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not the Gator that messed with me!


so you jumped on him and forced him to get drunk on beer and strangled him?


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's a baby. I kayak with lizards bigger than that....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 25, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gator selfie??



lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you jumped on him and forced him to get drunk on beer and strangled him?



What can I say... I HATE Gators...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... I HATE Gators...



When a Seminole Warrior dies, he becomes a legend who people write songs about and becomes immortal.

When a Gator dies, he becomes a belt and a pair of shoes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> When a Seminole Warrior dies, he becomes a legend who people write songs about and becomes immortal.
> 
> When a Gator dies, he becomes a belt and a pair of shoes.



You forgot "Appetizer"!


----------

